# Vw too expensive to keep



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

My CC has 35,700 miles on the clock. Since my CC had 2,500 miles on the speedo when I purchased it, the warranty is still good for another 2000 plus miles.

Since I do not have a DSG tranny, I will not need the DSG, $350 service at 40,000 miles. However.............

I was told that at 40,000 miles, including an oil change, filter, Coolant System flush, new interior filter and various other things that VW reguires at this particular mileage, it will cost me 
$450!!!! If I had the DSG, it would cost me $800. Holy crapola!!! Something is really wrong here.

I asked the service advisor that if I do nothing but the oil change, which will cost me $90 through the dealership, what would happen. I was told that I may have a problem with my 100,000 drive train warranty later on down the road, should a problem arise.

By the way, I took my oil changes early which is why, at 36,000 miles, I now have to pay for it. 

It is now time to start looking at other options. My Beer :beer: salary can no longer afford VW service requirements. Fortunately, my Eos only has 10,000 miles on it so the huge 40,000 mile service cost factor, including the DSG which it is wearing, will not be for a while.

A Hyundai Tucson Limited is beginning to look better and better. The local Hyundai dealership gives free oil changes and tire rotations every 5,000 miles for the life, in addition to the fantastic 5 year, bumper to bumper warranty.

I know that the Kia and Hyundai have been discussed here many times and I have owned several Hyundais in the past, four to be exact and all of them were purchased new. All were very reliable and fun to drive.

As much as I like my CC, it has finally become a financial liability at almost 36,000 miles, quickly nearing the notorious 40,000.

I hope to be able to make the change in vehicles during the month of August or September.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

First of all, a Hyundai Tuscon will never "look better". It will always look like crap. Second, your dealer is raping you and lying to you. Please post his name here for all to ridicule. Think about getting your vehicle serviced elsewhere, and maybe do oil changes yourself. Dumping a car for the service requirements is a financial mistake, I think.

Then again...
Here is the complete service schedule for the CC. It does say there is a fluid and filter replacement for the DSG at 40,000 miles, as well as a spark plug change. Wow... that does seem a bit early. Hondas go to 100,000 before transmission fluid and spark plug change, but whatever.

http://www.driverside.com/service-schedule/complete/volkswagen-cc-2013-30884-53917-134344


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a German car so you shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Like said German cars are a little more expensive, but that price at a dealer does not even sound that bad honestly for the service being performed.

Kia and Hyundai have come a long way don't get me wrong, but the quality is nothing compared to a German car in my opinion.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> My CC has 35,700 miles on the clock. Since my CC had 2,500 miles on the speedo when I purchased it, the warranty is still good for another 2000 plus miles.
> 
> Since I do not have a DSG tranny, I will not need the DSG, $350 service at 40,000 miles. However.............
> 
> ...


Interesting.....I have an 09 Sport 2.0 and passed the 40k mark some time ago. As I was approaching I to was concerned about required maintenance to keep my extended warranty in effect. I had a conversation with one of the service advisors at my local dealer. I had seen here the 40K service was supposed to be a big "hit". Off the top of their head they were telling me, plugs, oil, fuel filter, coolant flush. So I challenged that since the owners manual did not have any of that and plugs were not listed until 60k. She quickly printed this http://cmosphoto.com/vw/2009VW_Maint_Sched_USA.pdf which is right out of the dealers computer for 2009 cars.

NO WHERE does it detail a coolant flush at 40K or anywhere. It does list a Haldex Clutch oil change at 40K as you can see. 

I am unsure where Driverside pulls it's info from and CCLarry's link is for a 2013. Here is a link for the 2009 VR6 Sport Auto maintenance schedule. Third party so I do not trust it completely but certainly closer to what I see from VW. http://www.driverside.com/service-s...agen-cc-2009-29707-48976-121147?mileage=40000

Again, either way, worst part of the maintenance is the Fluid changes in the tranny.

Either way, unless VW has changed it's maintenance schedule on the 09's in the last few months, you have only the DSG maintenance cost to deal with as a big ticket item. Still hurts, but bottom line, your dealer may be trying to snow you. Shocking I know.


----------



## dmcdayton (Jan 6, 2012)

Not sure what you'd expect.....a few hundred dollars (even $800) every 40k (2-3 years of driving) for preventative maintenance on a 30k car seems really reasonable to me....works out to about $25/per month maintenance. My Hondas averaged about that (not including tires).

That said, not sure how any of the maintenance items you listed would impact drive train, so may not have all the information here.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Find an independent euro mechanic. If you're mechanically inclined you can do some of these your self. @40k it may be time for a brake flush if you've reached the two year mark. I think you can go 60k on the spark plugs although I do mine at 40. The interior filter is $20 bucks and under the glove box. Look at your manual and see what actually needs to be replaced. Dealers tend to add a lot of "inspections" to their services trying to justify the cost. Honestly $450 isn't too bad for a dealer. Mine wanted $800 + the cost of the transmission service. You don't need to take it to them for oil changes. As long as you keep receipts of your oil changes and oil type used. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

I never understood how people associate german cars with high repair/maintenance costs.. It just isn't true, aside from needing full synthetic oil so oil changes tend to be more $, the repair/maintenance costs are not that crazy at all.. You realize the recomended service intervals are just a way for them to make money. Aside from the oil change, there is no way you need a coolant system flush at 40k miles, I don't care what the dealer try's to tell me, I have owned audi/vw cars for the last 5 cars i have had, and never once had to flush the system when I confronted the dealer about asking why it needed to be done....and doing an interior/cabin filter is a $15 part and about 5 minutes of work. 

Sounds to me like you need to do some questioning before you assume you have to pay over $400 for some service that most likely is not necesary at all. Like someone else said, VW and ALL dealers tend to put a lot of visual inspections to charge you more money.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

dmcdayton said:


> Not sure what you'd expect.....a few hundred dollars (even $800) every 40k (2-3 years of driving) for preventative maintenance on a 30k car seems really reasonable to me....works out to about $25/per month maintenance. My Hondas averaged about that (not including tires).
> 
> That said, not sure how any of the maintenance items you listed would impact drive train, so may not have all the information here.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


The 09 VR6 Sport went for 38 or 39k new but still your theory is correct. 

$450 every 40k isn't bad. 

$200 for 60k oil change, cabin filter, and spark plugs. ($250 max if dealer charges high). Spark plugs and cabin filter are moth super easy to change on VR6 too. If you did them yourself it be cost of a normal oil change and $60 in parts. 

$70-80 with tax for oil changes every 10k


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

You can change the spark plugs by yourself in your driveway with basic tools in under 5min, but you do not need those until 60k anyway. The cabin filter is a $20 part and takes a total of 5 min to change as well. Your car does not need a Coolant flush at 40k, that is not needed on a VW until 100k miles. Go into your book and see what your car needs at the 40k service and then ask the dealer how much only those things will cost. Oil change, Pollen filter, Engine Air filter and you should be done for right around $200. :thumbup: When you go into Publix to buy bread do you walk up to the first sign you see and say ok ill take that artisan whole wheat loaf for $4.09? Or do you go find the bread that you need/want for less? The service advisor wants you to pay as much as possible for your service, thats how they make money. Spend a little time, do a little research to see what you need in your 40k for your car and figure out just what that stuff will cost you. :thumbup:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Tucci said:


> You can change the spark plugs by yourself in your driveway with basic tools in under 5min, but you do not need those until 60k anyway. The cabin filter is a $20 part and takes a total of 5 min to change as well. Your car does not need a Coolant flush at 40k, that is not needed on a VW until 100k miles. Go into your book and see what your car needs at the 40k service and then ask the dealer how much only those things will cost. Oil change, Pollen filter, Engine Air filter and you should be done for right around $200. :thumbup: When you go into Publix to buy bread do you walk up to the first sign you see and say ok ill take that artisan whole wheat loaf for $4.09? Or do you go find the bread that you need/want for less? The service advisor wants you to pay as much as possible for your service, thats how they make money. Spend a little time, do a little research to see what you need in your 40k for your car and figure out just what that stuff will cost you. :thumbup:


Exactly!


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Tucci said:


> You can change the spark plugs by yourself in your driveway with basic tools in under 5min, but you do not need those until 60k anyway. The cabin filter is a $20 part and takes a total of 5 min to change as well. Your car does not need a Coolant flush at 40k, that is not needed on a VW until 100k miles. Go into your book and see what your car needs at the 40k service and then ask the dealer how much only those things will cost. Oil change, Pollen filter, Engine Air filter and you should be done for right around $200. :thumbup: When you go into Publix to buy bread do you walk up to the first sign you see and say ok ill take that artisan whole wheat loaf for $4.09? Or do you go find the bread that you need/want for less? The service advisor wants you to pay as much as possible for your service, thats how they make money. Spend a little time, do a little research to see what you need in your 40k for your car and figure out just what that stuff will cost you. :thumbup:


Oh god dude why did you say publix now I want a sweet tea a sub and some donuts. Stupid 1800 miles keeping me awway


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

Do it yourself. It's really not hard man. Even coolant flush is easy. Your talking about a max of a 100$ for parts and fluids. If you owned a porsche it'd cost you about 500-700 just to do an oil change lol.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Oh god dude why did you say publix now I want a sweet tea a sub and some donuts. Stupid 1800 miles keeping me awway


I hear that. Sweet tea and chicken tender sub.... drooooool


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

GtiBoogiemann said:


> Do it yourself. It's really not hard man. Even coolant flush is easy. Your talking about a max of a 100$ for parts and fluids. If you owned a porsche it'd cost you about 500-700 just to do an oil change lol.


+1 on that what would you pay labor for such simple stuff like cabin filter? Air filter even oil changes. 
My cc has only 6k miles and i already changed oil twice. Decided not to wait for dealers free changes. its 20 minutes if you taking your time and 40-50bux 
Do some research and have fun working on your car
In the long run it might be more expensive if you do trade in. Depends on your payoff
Oh and dont forget that hyundai will loose 25%the moment that you leave dealership
Might as well take this $ and put towards maintenance.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Boosted2003! said:


> I hear that. Sweet tea and chicken tender sub.... drooooool


Oh god this must be something new. Hell even their friend chicken was good as hell.  Now i'm really getting depressed.


----------



## ccproject (Jun 26, 2012)

450 is a bargain for a dealer. I recently sold my a4. It's oil changes were $120 at the stealer. I had to pay $450 for to replace a $30 plastic coolant flange because it's several hours of labor. 

If you run the numbers it almost guaranteed you'll lose far more in depreciation, taxes and dealer fees than it cost to maintain the car.


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Oh god this must be something new. Hell even their friend chicken was good as hell.  Now i'm really getting depressed.


Not to thread jack, or rub it in, buttttt....I've got some sweet tea and a few pieces of chicken left in the fridge if you guys are up for the drive :laugh: Yes, the taxes are high, houses more expensive, and insurance is through the roof, but...we have Publix :laugh:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

For someone with such a long history of VW vehicles, I would think you did your research BEFORE you bought your car.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Sammzway said:


> For someone with such a long history of VW vehicles, I would think you did your research BEFORE you bought your car.


+1 You should never have bought the car.

If $450 or $800 is gonna break the bank, buy a ford focus, corolla or something.

Wait till you see the cost of full brake job  The Exhaust on my Passat was $2000.00 (included 2 CATs though) luckily I never had to touch the exhaust the whole time I owned it. Dealer wanted to replace it all once due to a small leak due a snow storm. All it needed was some new clamps that rotted off. Went 3 more years with no problem. They love to spend your money.

That said, I have not done the "Scheduled Service" on any of my cars except Oil and Timing Belts (only if they would damage valves) for a very long time. I've never had any issue with warranty work either.

My VW passat ran great for 12 years 216K (I think I changed the plugs once  and maybe the air filter a couple times). I might flush radiator every and brakes, fuel filter every 100K give or take 30K . I know if it was getting fantastic MPG it was running good and it did. Of course I do tires and breaks when needed.

Some of the service stuff is excessive. I found over the years dealers did more harm than good so I stopped going. If it ain't broke don't fix it. I do some stuff myself.

I find the only cars that are really cheap maintenance wise are domestic ones. My Jeep cost peanuts for service. But again I don't go until there is a problem. I will change automatic trans fluid every 75K or so. Especially on my Jeep which gets a beaten (over 200K on that too). Wish it would break so I could get a new one .

For folks that swap their cars every 3 years or so, I wouldn't do any maintenance at all except oil, brakes and tires. I keep my cars a long time and have saved a ton of money and headaches. I"ve probably saved a Car's worth skipping most of it. Even if it's free I skip it some times. I skip the free oil changes now (I do it myself).

YMMV


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I have decided to keep my CC and in spite of some of the previous comments, I am perfectly capable of doing my own maintenance and have done so, long before some you even wore diapers, let alone loading them. :laugh:

It was interesting to see how mature, or in some cases, immature, some of your comments were regarding my original post. 

Some I took seriously:thumbup:, some I took as a jest:screwy: and some I can no longer remember (probably because it was :bs and you just wanted to see yourself in print.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> I have decided to keep my CC and in spite of some of the previous comments, I am perfectly capable of doing my own maintenance and have done so, long before some you even wore diapers, let alone loading them. :laugh:
> 
> It was interesting to see how mature, or in some cases, immature, some of your comments were regarding my original post.
> 
> Some I took seriously:thumbup:, some I took as a jest:screwy: and some I can no longer remember (probably because it was :bs and you just wanted to see yourself in print.


To be completely honest, your original post wasn't the spitting image of maturity either, but that is neither here nor there. Glad to see you're keeping your CC for the time being, best of luck on locating a less aggressive dealership.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

So David were you really just trying to troll us?

Also I still want some sweet tea


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> To be completely honest, your original post wasn't the spitting image of maturity either, but that is neither here nor there. Glad to see you're keeping your CC for the time being, best of luck on locating a less aggressive dealership.


One question; what was the non-spitting, maturity image that was in my original post?

As far as future work on my CC is concerned, I will probably purchase new tires next month and have the same shop (Big O) do the oil changes at the same time. Like many other stores, they give a free tire rotation and balance every 5,000 miles.

I have known the owner since we both lived in Colorado but now we are both here. He came here 20 years ago and I came here 18 years ago. He managed a Big O in Pueblo and now owns the one here.

I won't change plugs at this time because my gas mileage has never been better, therefore nothing is wrong with them. When it comes time, I'll do those myself.

In addition, although VW requires it at 40,000 miles, I don't believe a cooling system flush and refill is necessary. Any thought on that?

I used to do all of my own oil and filter changes but for just slightly more than the cost of buying my own oil and filter, Big O will do it for me. Well worth the trouble.

My garage is fully equipped to do just about anything I need to do, but the older I get, the less I feel like climbing under the car, in spite of my Rhino ramps.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> So David were you really just trying to troll us?
> 
> Also I still want some sweet tea


Moi, troll?? Surely you jest.

Sorry, didn't mean to call you shirley.

Sweet tea is great, just make mine Green with a touch of honey, or better yet, :beer:.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Moi, troll?? Surely you jest.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to call you shirley.
> 
> Sweet tea is great, just make mine Green with a touch of honey, or better yet, :beer:.


I got a beer for ya. Great Divide Brewery Claymore Scotch Ale. 7.7% and wow what a beer.


----------



## morellja (May 17, 2012)

I had a nissan a few years back and the larger services where easily $600-$700....Fluid Changes, rotation, alignments, air filters (engine and micro filters), oil change, spark plugs, fuel filter...all these things add up quick...I would pick and choose what I wanted done...sometimes cars have two categories, required/recommended...you don't need to do the recommended to make sure your warranty is honored. Or you could just lease cars that come with free maintenance for 36 months, and never pay for maintenance...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I got a beer for ya. Great Divide Brewery Claymore Scotch Ale. 7.7% and wow what a beer.


Sounds good to me. I love ales and especially ones from micro brewerys. Hmmmmmmm, 7.7 eh? Yum.

I will leave a light on for you. See ya in the next day or two with a couple of 6 packs.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

morellja said:


> I had a nissan a few years back and the larger services where easily $600-$700....Fluid Changes, rotation, alignments, air filters (engine and micro filters), oil change, spark plugs, fuel filter...all these things add up quick...I would pick and choose what I wanted done...sometimes cars have two categories, required/recommended...you don't need to do the recommended to make sure your warranty is honored. Or you could just lease cars that come with free maintenance for 36 months, and never pay for maintenance...


Yes, the costs can definitely add up in a hurry.

After so many years with new cars within warranty, I have gotten out of the habit of doing my own service but thinking back, I really enjoyed it. 

I was talking to my wife about this tonight and have decided to start doing my own oil changes as well as other minor services. Of course, when the new tires go on, the rotation and balancing will be taken care of by someone else every 5,000 miles.

My Eos only has a few miles over 10,000 so will still be engaged with my VW dealership for a while but as of now, the CC is officially divorced, with the exception of the next 2,000 miles of warranty that is still in effect.

Actually, my CC is the first car in many years that I have kept past the warranty period. In the recent past I have owned two new Hyundais, an Azera and a Santa Fe. Of course, both of their warranties are 5 years. Since I seldom keep a car for more than 3 years, the warranty factor and other high end service requirements have never been a factor.

My wife and I really love the CC and would miss it terribly. I am at least 99% sure that it will continue having a home in my garage.


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey David, I totally understand where you were coming from. My CC just hit 20K and I know the warranty is somewhat soon to expire. A little under 1 year from the 7th of July since I took it in for it's first service at around 6K. No more free service appointments  which means, mo money out of my pocket, but of course that is no surprise and I expected that too. I love the CC, it's a classy automobile but I too have been looking around. I noticed you were/are a Hyundai owner. The Azera is a pretty nice looking ride but have you seen the soon to be released 2013 Santa Fe? I have definitely been digging that!


----------



## 432828 (Nov 21, 2008)

The Santa Fe does look pretty sweet. The Azera still gets my nod.. they did a very good job on that. 

http://www.gelaatik.com/hyundai/2012-hyundai-azera/attachment/2012-hyundai-azera-4/


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

markthedate said:


> Hey David, I totally understand where you were coming from. My CC just hit 20K and I know the warranty is somewhat soon to expire. A little under 1 year from the 7th of July since I took it in for it's first service at around 6K. No more free service appointments  which means, mo money out of my pocket, but of course that is no surprise and I expected that too. I love the CC, it's a classy automobile but I too have been looking around. I noticed you were/are a Hyundai owner. The Azera is a pretty nice looking ride but have you seen the soon to be released 2013 Santa Fe? I have definitely been digging that!


Yes, I have seen the new Santa Fe and it looks as beautiful as the rest of the Hyundai product line. Their designers are outdoing themselves. The "Fluid" designs, are winning many awards.

I know that a few people on this site have been knocking the looks of the Hyundais as compared to the VWs but if someone needs a medium sized Utility Vehicle, the new Hyundai Santa Fe or Tucson are far better looking products than the Tiguan and so much less expensive. 

I looked at a Tiguan a few weeks ago but the price for the top of the line model was way too much for what I could afford. I really don't want to get vinyl or cloth interior. The vinyl is too hot and the cloth makes it too difficult for me to exit the vehicle. My back got messed up when I was in the Navy so I need to be able to slide out. In fact, my 09 Eos had vinyl but 2 weeks ago I had custom leather installed. It is sooo much more confy now. Leather cools down where vinyl seems to stay warm and sticky.

The reason I was looking at other vehicles is because of the added expense I will have by keeping the CC plus we really need a small to mid sized Ute. By keeping the CC, I will have to install a hitch to pull our 8 foot utility trailer. 

My Santa Fe was a 2007 Limited in Pearl White. I really wish I would have kept it because I had absolutely no complaints with it, what so ever, except for the fact that I couldn't get over 21mpg on the highway. That big V6 was very thirsty. Even my CC with its V6 gets 28 mpg highway. Of course, it is much more aerodynamic than the Santa Fe was and much lighter.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Due what makes you happy of course 


I think I'm just too much of a badge snob to drive a Huyndai, I did test drive the Genesis recently, and for the price its a pretty amazing deal. They are also drastically improving their styling.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> My garage is fully equipped to do just about anything I need to do, but the older I get, the less I feel like climbing under the car, in spite of my Rhino ramps.


Hell I worked at VW and I had a access to lifts. I use to buy the oil and filter at my employee cost and give the kid that did oil changes a $10 or buy him lunch so I didn't have to do it. I am 27 years old now and I still don't like crawling under a car like I did when I was 15 when my dad asked me to help him. LOL 

Brake flush doesn't need to be done again till 60k since it was done 30k under carefree program. 

40k isn't as big of a scheduled service as pre 09 cars. Main thing is Oil Change, Pollen filter, air filter, and oil filter. I did coolant changes every 40k cause I would fix the techs personal computers in return for them to help me do some work to speed up the process. 

60k is spark plugs, oil filter, oil change, pollen filter, air filter, and brake flush mainly. 


Like my dad traded in his 09 CC VR6 Sport lease and he over maintained that thing cause I told him to get an oil change every 5k cause he was going to buy the lease out but he decided not to at last moment. 

I know your EOS has a lot more maintenance requirements which I can see your point about both. DSG service, keeping your roof seals lubed, and etc.


----------



## Das Schnurrbart (Feb 22, 2012)

Boosted2003! said:


> I hear that. Sweet tea and chicken tender sub.... drooooool


I'm kind of down on publix right now. The sub line is waaaayyy to long. Anyway, maintenance costs are almost always less than a new car payment over all unless the car is breaking down every other month or less.:beer:


----------



## sport68 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Hyundais*

Nothing wrong with Hyundais! Beats paying 600 at 40,000!! Still have not found a answer why they change plugs at 40K verses 100K only to suck the bucks out of you!! 
If that is the case the 2010 Tiguan will be short lived and I'll be checking out Toyota New Rav4. 
Good luck!!:bs::bs:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

sport68 said:


> Nothing wrong with Hyundais! Beats paying 600 at 40,000!! Still have not found a answer why they change plugs at 40K verses 100K only to suck the bucks out of you!!
> If that is the case the 2010 Tiguan will be short lived and I'll be checking out Toyota New Rav4.
> Good luck!!:bs::bs:


 I'd rather a kick in the testicles than the new rav4. It lost so much of the storage it used to have when they tried to eliminate the spare tire from the car, plus the other one felt so much more roomy this new one is like buying any other small suv. Also not to mention you lost the six now for an underpowered 4 banger.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

sport68 said:


> Nothing wrong with Hyundais! Beats paying 600 at 40,000!! Still have not found a answer why they change plugs at 40K verses 100K only to suck the bucks out of you!!
> If that is the case the 2010 Tiguan will be short lived and I'll be checking out Toyota New Rav4.
> Good luck!!:bs::bs:


 Plugs at 60K, which is like 50 bucks anyway. 
Only thing expensive is DSG fluid, but you have an advanced transmission and not a slush box.


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

If you don't want a Vw anymore... Fine, but for the love of god go check out a Mazda cx5 not a Hyundai Tucson. I just cane out of the Hyundai world to the Vw world and I'll tell you right now. While Hyundai's are cheap to maintain, and reliable.. I could not stand staring at the car I drove daily. They are so bland, the feeling feels like a video game controller... Numb, dull, and lifeless.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

The Stealership, will always rob you on repairs. You can do most of it yourself or find a VW mechanic for half the price.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice thread necro by the way. Always good to revisit threads a year later. :screwy:


----------

